# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Galeria de fotos de RF (actualização)

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros e amigos  :Olá:  

Recebi várias "queixas" de um erro que estava a existir nos uploads para a nossa galeria.

Passo a informar que o problema foi provisóriamente resolvido, mas já foram dados todas as informações a empresa que nos vendeu o software(PhotopostPro) para procederem remotamente a instalação da ultima versão do software disponivel.

Acabei de receber a confirmação de que o processo de actualização irá recorrer via EUA nos proximos 1 a 2 dias. Por isso e se alguma altura observarem alguma impossibilidade de upload, é porque a actualização esta a ser feita nesse instante.

Espero que a nova versão do PhotopostPro venha a oferecer-nos mais algumas novidades.

Obrigado pela vossa paciência.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ele há cada  uma... :Admirado: 

Podem ter dado conta..ou nem sequer se terem apercebido, mas....

O novo soft da nossa Galeria já está instalado.


É curioso o poder dos Euros   :yb624: 

São pouco visíveis as ofertas da nova versão, mas seja como for, é a ultima, mais estável, e já compatível com a outra actualização que esta a ser pensada...o software do nosso fórum.

Espreitem... e digam o que acham... :Pracima: 

*Galeria de Fotos*

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Está diferente para melhor onten não estava assim.Já agora como removo fotos que já não interessam, tipo equipamentos etc.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Muito bom Juca  :yb677:  
Realmente está muito bom, e não são assim tão poucas as novas ofertas!  :Pracima:  




> Está diferente para melhor onten não estava assim.Já agora como removo fotos que já não interessam, tipo equipamentos etc.


Penso que só a administração o pode fazer.
E não te esqueças que ao apagares da galeria, vais apagar dos post em que as utilizas-te!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O software pode ser muito bom mas eu não consigo fazer upload das fotos... O erro que me dá é este:

Sorry, this image type () is not supported yet. 

Alguém tem alguma pista sobre o que se poderá passar?

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Estas são as extensões que temos autorizadas.

.jpg
.jpeg
.png
.gif

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Estas são as extensões que temos autorizadas.
> 
> .jpg
> .jpeg
> .png
> .gif


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Obrigado Juca!!! Se estivesse a falar com um massarico seria uma boa resposta... Agora comigo, que já ando por aqui há uns anitos...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Obrigado Juca!!! Se estivesse a falar com um massarico seria uma boa resposta... Agora comigo, que já ando por aqui há uns anitos...


 :yb624: 

Mas... Já conseguiste fazer o upload da foto?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Mas... Já conseguiste fazer o upload da foto?


Consigo fazer uploads nas Galerias gerais. Nas minha continua a dar o mesmo erro.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Consigo fazer uploads nas Galerias gerais. Nas minha continua a dar o mesmo erro.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Mas.. já hoje mesmo colocaste fotos na tua galeria pessoal  :Admirado: 


Mais alguém tem o mesmo problema ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Mas.. já hoje mesmo colocaste fotos na tua galeria pessoal


Sim... mas nos meus albuns não consigo. É estranho e acontece desde a actualização.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Só para quem desconhece.

*REEFORUM tem alojado 12.020 fotos de membros. 

Ocupando 1,385.06 mb de espaço.* (quase 1 gigabyte e meio)
*
Com 1,732,009 de visualizações.*

Temos membros com mais de 100 mb de espaço individualmente ocupado.

O nosso objectivo está em andamento. Participa também tu, ajudando-nos a completar a nossa base de dados.

Fotos de peixes, corais, invertebrados, esponjas, anemonas, filtradores e todos os outros seres relacionados com o nosso hobby são bem vindos.

A maior base de dados fotográficos a servir a comunidade aquarista em língua Portuguesa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Sim... mas nos meus albuns não consigo. É estranho e acontece desde a actualização.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



Mais alguém não esta a conseguir colocar fotografias nos álbuns pessoais ?

----------


## João Magano

Para experimentar acabei de fazer upload desta:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Certo João

Posso observar que foi colocada na tua galeria pessoal.

Mais alguém com problemas ?

----------

